# Asked by random guy if I know about pipe in lowes



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

He asked me what gator bite parts he would need to extend his gas line! Told him for one he shouldn't have a gas line made from copper and 2 them fittings ain't for gas. He said he don't care as long as it works. I told him good luck with that.


----------



## onthelevel (Apr 6, 2011)

Unbelievable. :no::no::no:


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> He asked me what gator bite parts he would need to extend his gas line! Told him for one he shouldn't have a gas line made from copper and 2 them fittings ain't for gas. He said he don't care as long as it works. I told him good luck with that.


Same goes for track pipe imo.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

We don't have natural gas around these parts but I'll bet 90% of the gas lines I have seen are made out of soft copper, coated with a yellow plastic coating, even underground.
Gator bites?


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

i've heard of soft copper being used for gas lines plenty of times, though that's not the regional favorite around here. some have said gas additives corrode the copper, others say that was only the old days or that it's only the case when you use certain kinds of solder, but that using compression connections is fine. any chemists want to weigh in?
should have told the guy to use a garden hose. :laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

From the 2000 UPC:



> 1210.1.1 Copper alloy tubing shall not be used if
> the gas contains more than an average of 0.3 grains
> of hydrogen sulfide per 100 standard cubic feet of
> gas (0.7 milligrams per 100 liters).


I gather that's very seldom the case, so usually copper would be just fine. I know I've seen plenty of it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

In Europe copper has been used for as long as I can remember but when I come over here I was amazed it was a big no no. I have seen more black iron rust out than copper corrode. The guy def didn't have the first clue what he was getting him self into. I would have liked to see what the lowes salesman would have said to his question.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

I use soft copper with flare fittings all the time..

Older houses have a copper feed from the main right to the meter..


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> I would have liked to see what the lowes salesman would have said to his question.


Shame on me, but sometimes when I'm not in a tremendous hurry I will hover around a HD associate who is giving electrical advice for laughs. In fairness, they are mostly OK, but there was one situation where I *had *to pull the guy aside once he left the aisle and clue him in to the unsafe advice he just trusted.

And no, I am not one of those guys who hands out cards in the aisles.:whistling

Too busy for that crap.


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> In Europe copper has been used for as long as I can remember but when I come over here I was amazed it was a big no no. I have seen more black iron rust out than copper corrode. The guy def didn't have the first clue what he was getting him self into. I would have liked to see what the lowes salesman would have said to his question.


Try pounding a nail through a piece of copper,then repeat on black pipe.
Report back your findings! :laughing:


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

WOW. I hope that guy didn't actually do what ever he was trying to do. 
I have to redo my gas line to move it out of the way and I am sure I am capable of doing it, but I am having a plumber come and do it anyway. 
Hg tv needs to quit telling people they can do stuff them selves cause they really can't


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Have you noticed that the box stores are high lighting the "Shark Bite" sections and the regular fittings are dropping lower and lower in the stores. 

JW


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> He asked me what gator bite parts he would need to extend his gas line! Told him for one he shouldn't have a gas line made from copper and 2 them fittings ain't for gas. He said he don't care as long as it works. I told him good luck with that.


I would have recommended he put a little mighty putty on there just in case.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

well lets see when that gas line leaks its bark is gonna be worse than its bite, (booooom)


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

chris klee said:


> Hg tv needs to quit telling people they can do stuff them selves cause they really can't


Don't forget......"You can do it. We can help!"


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

All he needs to do if it leaks is spray it with the black spray sealant in a can. That commercial is great :laughing: 

All kidding aside i think its bad for copper to carry gas just because if someone mistakes it for a water line... :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> All he needs to do if it leaks is spray it with the black spray sealant in a can. That commercial is great :laughing:
> 
> All kidding aside i think its bad for copper to carry gas just because if someone mistakes it for a water line... :laughing:


When you use copper for gas in Europe you have to mark the pipe with yellow gas tape or use yellow plastic coated copper. You would have to be blind to confuse them lol


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> When you use copper for gas in Europe you have to mark the pipe with yellow gas tape or use yellow plastic coated copper. You would have to be blind to confuse them lol


Yes thats a deffinite. I was just saying if somone used just regular copper pipe with no markings.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

This is nothing to do with the same story but I was in there yesterday getting some bits and returning some bits. There was a guy in front of me getting a refund on some expensive plumbing valves. What got me more than anything was the guy looked like he didn't have the first clue what these things did and he was with his daughter/wife. They both looked a little uneasy and looking around every 5 seconds. He got his refund and shot over to the plumbing area to get more bits I guessed. Then the guy and his daughter/wife run down the plumbing section then off outside to the garden section and out the side gates. Seems that these 2 do the same thing again and again but they never manage to catch them. The place has about 100 cams and they can't catch them! The woman at returns said they will be back next week doing the same thing. Problem is they have to catch them stealing the stuff as they can't do anything with them just returning stuff as policy is you can return without receipt.


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

Rich D. said:


> Yes thats a deffinite. I was just saying if somone used just regular copper pipe with no markings.


Ive seen people put piercing valves for water lines on a/c suction lines in basements before also. :whistling:laughing:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

In regards to the people returning things without a recipt. 

People like that really piss me off..

Anyways... I wonder what they buy will all there store credits? : laughing:

After a certain amount of returns without recipts home depot will refuse to take anything back.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> In regards to the people returning things without a recipt.
> 
> People like that really piss me off..
> 
> ...


Lowes do the same thing. I always lose my receipts so they have to scan my card but anyone in the store can get the bar removed from the card to allow more returns lol they ain't stupid though. When they scan an item it shows them the last time the item was sold. If you told them you bought it the day before then they scan and it says this item was last sold 3 days ago they know you are lying.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Have you noticed that the box stores are high lighting the "Shark Bite" sections and the regular fittings are dropping lower and lower in the stores.
> JW


I have seen them pushing the "SB" crap and making the regular copper fittings harder to find. So far I haven't noticed any price decrease. I'm usually shocked at their copper prices and only go there in an emergency. $10 for a 3/4 Tee is just crazy imo.


----------



## pzeiler (Apr 2, 2010)

Rich D. said:


> In regards to the people returning things without a receipt.
> 
> People like that really piss me off..
> 
> ...


They go out into the parking lot and sell that $50 store credit to some guy for $30.00. It happened to me. A guy approached me in the lumber aisle.....told me he'd sell me a $101.27 store credit for $70.00. He said he just really needed the cash....couldn't use the store credit today. Hesitantly, and somewhat skeptically, I agreed to pay him, but only after I used the card first. He waited beside me, I used the card and paid him his $70.00. Talking to the guy after wards, he was looking for work, and I was in need. I gave him my card, told him I'd call him in a day or two. The next afternoon, the guy calls me and says he's got a $70.00 card that he'll give me for $50.00 I agree to pay him after I use it.....then it dawns on me. This meth head goes to one home depot, steals copper parts, fittings, small expensive parts, then goes to the store down the street to return them and gets store credit. That's when I let him know that I'm not buying his hot cards anymore. I got a deal I guess, but not feeling great about how I just got my "rewards" from home depot. They'll charge us all for it in the back end. They aren't losing money.

I didn't want to be caught up in his mess when Home D figures out 7 months later what he's doing, and who's cashing the store credits in.

....More story on the guy....about 27 yrs. old. Living in a van with his girlfriend and one month old. Convicted of meth possession a year prior. Will do about anything to survive.

Glad he's not on my crew. I could just imagine my tools disappearing one at a time.... :blink:


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Hard to imagine how some of these people get away with htis kind of thing so long.

No idea how much the local Lowe's loses on card sales. Gift cards, store credit cards, whatever, there seems to be several in this area that sells them from what I am or have been told in the past.

It was my understanding at one time someo kind of manager was involved with supplying these cards.

I know one guy that bought one that called the store to ask if it was okay to buy a card from someone as he did not want to get into trouble. He was told if the card was cirrent or whatever, it was fine, and he could redeem it at the store for merchandise.

I assume this is still going on. May explain the high cost for the tee that was mentioned.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

boman47k said:


> May explain the high cost for the tee that was mentioned.



Hit the nail on the head!

These people really eerk me... Why dont they just work for their living like the rest of ous...


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Rich D. said:


> Hit the nail on the head!
> 
> These people really eerk me... Why dont they just work for their living like the rest of ous...


Don't you think that's hard work getting all those parts out the door past security and their cameras without getting caught? :laughing: 

Oh, and don't forget all the sales legwork selling the merchandise cards in parking lots & on Craigslist! :no: 

You obviously have no recognition of the new hard work ethic & entrepeneurship in the USS of A.....:no::no::no:


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

svronthmve said:


> Don't you think that's hard work getting all those parts out the door past security and their cameras without getting caught? :laughing:
> 
> Oh, and don't forget all the sales legwork selling the merchandise cards in parking lots & on Craigslist! :no:
> 
> You obviously have no recognition of the new hard work ethic & entrepeneurship in the USS of A.....:no::no::no:


Seriously. For all that effort how much could they possibly be making on this scam? Just get a job at McDonalds - it pays better.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

EmmCeeDee said:


> Seriously. For all that effort how much could they possibly be making on this scam? Just get a job at McDonalds - it pays better.


I'm not condoning it, but you might be suprised.

Doubt by itself it'd support a family. But add it to the welfare income & it would likely support a drug / alcohol / (pick your poison) habit.

Hey, one day as I was standing in the checkout line, there were 2 "contractors" (and I use that term very hesitantly) who pushed an unpaid water heater out the door!

I know a couple of the managers. The tales are interesting to say the least....


Besides, working @ Mickey D's is so........so......so much like work!


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

The hilti guy at depot told me they always throw the big electric breaker in a cart and walk out.. yea 3 times so far. Its a joke.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

The big boxes are fighting back...just the other day, this huge dude in blue jeans and flannel cut off tackled this other dude going out the door. Seems he was undercover and just doing his job. 

The look on the thief's face was priceless when the cops arrived and hauled him away. 

Paying my bill that day felt about as good as it gets :laughing:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

It really blows my mind when people are willing to "try" doing their own plumbing or electrical. Gas is probably 10 times worse! I know people have always taken a stab at doing their own work but the amount of television channels dedicated to "do it yourself" and the constant barrage of advertising has made it much worse.

I hate that the box stores take a return without a receipt. I don't use much from the box stores but I'm afraid to leave a stick of lumber, window, door, etc. outside for fear that someone's going to grab it and try to return it for cash. In the past they would have had to try to find a buyer at a cut price, now they can drive 15 minutes and get $250 for throwing my window in their truck while I'm taking a leak!

I unwrap everything as soon as possible.


----------

